# رسالة الي الله



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*والدي الحبيب*

*ابي الذي تجرأت ان ادعوه ابي *

*ابي الذي لم اكن اعرف طريقه كل تلك السنين حتي دعاني في المسيح لكي اتي له و اتوب عما فات متغاضيا عن ازمنه الجهل *

*و هذا الموعد لي و لكل من يؤمن *

*ابي الغالي*

*من فضلك *

*انا الحمل تقل عليا اوي*

*بجد*

*الصليب بتاعك يا يسوع و انا بشيله و في عز مانا شايلاه اتكفيت علي وشي *

*مش عارفه انت شيلته ازاي بس حبك العجيب شاله عشان ما اضطرش انا اشيله *

*بس للاسف انا مضطره اشيله*

*انا شايله في الواقع صلبان كتير اوي *

*هي سلسله مليانه صلبان مش صليب واحد*

*صليب معرفه انه امي و اختي هالكين بعيد عنك اكيد*

*صليب انه محدش مصدقني عشان يعمدني*

*صليب انه انا لو الدوله عرفت هتلاحقني و اتجرد من كل حقوقي*

*صليب انه لو اتجوزت شخص يعرفك جوا مصر او حتي برا مصر هتلاحق*

*صليب انه لما روحت لك فشلت و ما قدرتش احقق الي في بالي*

*صليب انه بعدت عنك و الايمان برد و بقي زي الحديد الساقع*

*شوفت بقي يا رب كم صليب انا شايلاه*

*يا يسوع انت شلت الصليب الخشب  التقيل عني عشان انت كنت عارف انه لا انا و لا غيري ينفع نشيل فشلته عننا *

*تسمح بقي يا بابا يسوع تخفف عني الحمل لان الصلبان كترت اوي ووقعت و اتكفيت علي وشي*

*يا بابا يسوع*

*لما الاب الارضي بيشوف ولاده و بيمشوا و يقعوا بيمد ايده يشيلهم من علي الارض و يقوم خطواتهم*

*انت سايبني ليه امشي و اقع كل شويه و مش بتمد ايدك*

*انا اهو واقفه باصه و مستنيه تمد ايدك *

*لاني مش عارفه اقوم من علي الارض لوحدي*

*ينفع تقومني*

*يا بابا يسوع*

*حياتي لم تعد محتمله و بقت دمها تقيل اوي بجد*

*و اصبح الامر كله خارج احتمالي و قدرتي*

*تسمح يا ابويا الغالي يالي في السما عالي انك تساعدني*

*لاني ابتديت اتعثر و اتوه في وسط الطريق يا رب*

*غرقت في البحر *

*مد ايدك زي بطرس يا رب*

*تاه مني ايماني في وسط الزحمه و الغربه و الحراره اني اخدمك و اعبدك بقت ساقعه زي البلاط*

*ينفع يا رب يسوع تدفي قلبي تاني*

*يا رب انا ماليش غيرك تيجي و تصحي قلبي الميت*

*بجد نسيت نفسي نسيت شكلي نسيت هواياتي و اتفرغت لهمومي و بس*

*بقيت شبح للانسانه الي كونتها زمان*

*ينفع ترجعها تاني يا رب*

*بقيت شبح و صوره للالام*

*و مبعث علي الحزن و الاكتئاب*

*ينفع بقي يا رب تتدخل بقي في الهزيع الرابع و تصلح الحال*

*ارجوك يا رب*

*انا لما عرفتك بقي استحاله استغني عنك و اسيبك*

*بس برضه اتخليت عنك و سبتك من همومي*

*هجري وراك زي المرأه الكنعانيه و اصرخ يا ابن داوووووووووووود ارحمنننننننني يا سيد *

*و هقول زي ما بتقول السامريه*

*اعطني يا سيد من هذا الماء كي لا اتي الي هنا مره اخري*

*و هردد مع داوود كلام مزمورك*

*1 يَا رَبُّ لِمَاذَا تَقِفُ بَعِيداً؟ لِمَاذَا تَخْتَفِي فِي أَزْمِنَةِ الضِّيقِ؟ 
2 فِي كِبْرِيَاءِ الشِّرِّيرِ يَحْتَرِقُ الْمِسْكِينُ. يُؤْخَذُونَ بِالْمُؤَامَرَةِ الَّتِي فَكَّرُوا بِهَا. 
3 لأَنَّ الشِّرِّيرَ يَفْتَخِرُ بِشَهَوَاتِ نَفْسِهِ وَالْخَاطِفُ يُجَدِّفُ. يُهِينُ الرَّبَّ. 
4 الشِّرِّيرُ حَسَبَ تَشَامُخِ أَنْفِهِ يَقُولُ: [لاَ يُطَالِبُ]. كُلُّ أَفْكَارِهِ أَنَّهُ لاَ إِلَهَ. 
5 تَثْبُتُ سُبُلُهُ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ. عَالِيَةٌ أَحْكَامُكَ فَوْقَهُ. كُلُّ أَعْدَائِهِ يَنْفُثُ فِيهِمْ. 
6 قَالَ فِي قَلْبِهِ: [لاَ أَتَزَعْزَعُ. مِنْ دَوْرٍ إِلَى دَوْرٍ بِلاَ سُوءٍ]. 
7 فَمُهُ مَمْلُوءٌ لَعْنَةً وَغِشّاً وَظُلْماً. تَحْتَ لِسَانِهِ مَشَقَّةٌ وَإِثْمٌ. 
8 يَجْلِسُ فِي مَكْمَنِ الدِّيَارِ فِي الْمُخْتَفَيَاتِ يَقْتُلُ الْبَرِيءَ. عَيْنَاهُ تُرَاقِبَانِ الْمِسْكِينَ. 
9 يَكْمُنُ فِي الْمُخْتَفَى كَأَسَدٍ فِي عِرِّيسِهِ. يَكْمُنُ لِيَخْطُفَ الْمِسْكِينَ. يَخْطُفُ الْمِسْكِينَ بِجَذْبِهِ فِي شَبَكَتِهِ 
10 فَتَنْسَحِقُ وَتَنْحَنِي وَتَسْقُطُ الْمَسَاكِينُ بِبَرَاثِنِهِ. 
11 قَالَ فِي قَلْبِهِ: [إِنَّ اللهَ قَدْ نَسِيَ. حَجَبَ وَجْهَهُ. لاَ يَرَى إِلَى الأَبَدِ]. 
12 قُمْ يَا رَبُّ. يَا اللهُ ارْفَعْ يَدَكَ. لاَ تَنْسَ الْمَسَاكِينَ. 
*

*فيا ابي الغالي طال انتظاري*

*و بقيت علم من اعلام الشكوي و الانين و النكد و الهم*

*تعالي بقي يا رب و اصنع لي عيون زي الاعمي*

*و تعالي و صحيني و قولي طابيثا قومي*

*و صرخ فيا زي لعازر و قولي اقول لك قم*

*دا سلطانك الابدي يا رب و انت تقدر بكلمه منك تشقلب حالي 360 درجه*

*انا عارفه انه طلباتي كتير يا رب*

*بس انا ضعيفه اوي و ما اقدرش اشيل صلبان تقيله*

*و انا بنتك المتدلعه حبتين الضعيفه*

*الي محتاجاك*

*ينفع بقي يا بابا تيجي دلوقتي تساعدني و تمسح التكشيره من علي وشي و تحط مكنها البسمه*

*مستنياااااااااااااااك يالي حبيتك و سبت كله عشانك*

*امضاء بنتك المعذبه في موسم عيدك *

*:94::94::94:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*تروث ياعسل كلامك حلو ومعبر اوى 

وانا حاسة بيكى جدا  بس الرب حاسس بيكى اكتر 
تروث الرب الى مات علشانا وقام مش ممكن يسيبنا وهو قال ان هيكون فى العالم ضيق لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم 

متخافيش  الرب اكيد هيسمع صلاتك الجميلة ديه 

هو قال فى وقته أسرع به 

سلام المسيح معاكى ياقمر
*


----------



## اليعازر (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*أختي الحبيبة، تروث .

قرأت ما كتبته مطولا، وشعرت بغصة وألم. فأنا كعابر أشاركك كثيرا من همومك تلك. فزوجتي وأولادي على المحك أخشى عليهم ما تخشيه على أمك وأختك.إيماني بيسوع أحمله صليباً على كتفي في مجتمع لا يتقبل مجرد من يفكر في تغيير عقيدته..ولكن أليس هذا قدرنا،أليس هذا اختيارنا وإيماننا..وفي مقابل كل هذا ألا نشعر بلذة معرفة ربنا يسوع ،ويكفينا بها نعمة،ألم نؤمن برحمته وعدله، فسلمناه ذاتنا..صبراً أختاه،فالحال لن يبقى هو الحال،وكما بزغ فجر إيماننا داخل قلوبنا سينمو ويكبر،وسينشر ضوءه على الملء .وسيكون الصبح،صبح حياتنا الجديدة مع سيدنا يسوع المسيح....

دعي الأمر له وهو لن يخذلنا...هذا إيماني وإيمانك..وصلاتك ومعاتبتك لا تصدر إلا من قلب مؤمن والرب يسمع..والرب موجود.  +++آمين+++*


----------



## Basilius (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*صراحة يا تروث 
انا عاجز عن الكلام 
بس كلامك ابكاني بشدة !
ربنا يقف جمبك واكيد هيجيلك لانة عمل الاصعب واخلى ذاتة و فداكي فمش ممكن يسيبك 
سياتي بحسب حكمتة و مشيئتة
انتظرية سيأتي وثقي انة سيأتي 
*[q-bible]وَأَمَّا  مُنْتَظِرُو الرَّبِّ فَيُجَدِّدُونَ قُوَّةً. يَرْفَعُونَ أَجْنِحَةً  كَالنُّسُورِ. يَرْكُضُونَ وَلاَ يَتْعَبُونَ يَمْشُونَ وَلاَ يُعْيُونَ. [/q-bible]


----------



## Mzajnjy (27 ديسمبر 2010)

يارب ثبت ايمان اختنا تروث و نور عيون اهلها و عرفهم ذاتك و ذلل الصعاب و ساعد بنتك تروث على المعمودية و اختر لها الزوج الصالح و احرسها ولا تسمح لابليس و اعوانه بان يضروها او يضرو احد من اهلها يا رب طمئنها انك واقف بجانبها و تحرسها اينما ذهبت و فى اى وقت و اى مكان كن معها دائما و ابدا 
لك كل المجد آمين


----------



## apostle.paul (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*كلنا بنحس يا تروث  ساعات باوقات ضيق وتعب وحزن وانات جوانا بس هيفضل المسيح الوحيد اللى بنجرى ليه ونحكيله همومنا
 حقك عليه انه ينتشلك من الحزن لان دا وعده ان اللى يعرفه ميعرفش  التعب والتنهد طريق ليه 
بس راجعى نفسك كويس قبل متتطلبى حقك انتى اتتديله حقه؟؟؟؟
للاسف كلنا عايزين حقوقنا ومنغير لما نديله حقه فى انه يكون ملك وبنسيبه لوقت عوزا لما نحس اننا تعبنا مع انه لو كان هو الملك من البداية مش هسيبنا ندخل فى التعب والحزن 
**لأَنَّ الْحُزْنَ الَّذِي بِحَسَبِ مَشِيئَةِ اللهِ يُنْشِئُ تَوْبَةً لِخَلاَصٍ بِلاَ نَدَامَةٍ، وَأَمَّا حُزْنُ الْعَالَمِ فَيُنْشِئُ مَوْتًا.*
*11 فَإِنَّهُ هُوَذَا حُزْنُكُمْ هذَا عَيْنُهُ بِحَسَبِ مَشِيئَةِ اللهِ، كَمْ أَنْشَأَ فِيكُمْ: مِنَ الاجْتِهَادِ، بَلْ مِنَ الاحْتِجَاجِ، بَلْ مِنَ الْغَيْظِ، بَلْ مِنَ الْخَوْفِ، بَلْ مِنَ الشَّوْقِ، بَلْ مِنَ الْغَيْرَةِ، بَلْ مِنَ الانْتِقَامِ. فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ أَظْهَرْتُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ أَنَّكُمْ أَبْرِيَاءُ فِي هذَا الأَمْرِ.*


----------



## Rosetta (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*بكيتني يا تروووووث 
بصراحة انا عاجزة عن الرد او التعليق على كلامك المؤثر هذا 
لن أقول الا ربنا يحميكي و يساعدك في حل كل مشكلة 
هو أعلم بحالك يا غالية 
اتكلي عليه فقط ​*


----------



## zama (27 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يخفف حملك  ..

بس بجد لما تيجي تحسبيها منطقياً ،

كل مشاكلك اللي قولتيها دي أكيد صعبة ع النفسية ، 

لكن الأصعب هو الشعور بالعجز ، فبلاش تضغطي علي نفسك طالما مفيش حلول مباشرة و جذرية بأيدك ..

أضحكي بتفاؤل  مع الأخذ بالأعتبار للنظر في حلول ربما تطرأ علي فكرك ..

التفاؤل حلو ..


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

1 لإِمَامِ الْمُغَنِّينَ. مَزْمُورٌ لِدَاوُدَ عَلَيْكَ يَا رَبُّ تَوَكَّلْتُ. لاَ تَدَعْنِي أَخْزَى مَدَى الدَّهْرِ. بِعَدْلِكَ نَجِّنِي. 
2 أَمِلْ إِلَيَّ أُذْنَكَ. سَرِيعاً أَنْقِذْنِي. كُنْ لِي صَخْرَةَ حِصْنٍ بَيْتَ مَلْجَأٍ لِتَخْلِيصِي. 
3 لأَنَّ صَخْرَتِي وَمَعْقِلِي أَنْتَ. مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِكَ تَهْدِينِي وَتَقُودُنِي. 
4 أَخْرِجْنِي مِنَ الشَّبَكَةِ الَّتِي خَبَّأُوهَا لِي لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ حِصْنِي. 
5 فِي يَدِكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي. فَدَيْتَنِي يَا رَبُّ إِلَهَ الْحَقِّ. 
6 أَبْغَضْتُ الَّذِينَ يُرَاعُونَ أَبَاطِيلَ كَاذِبَةً. أَمَّا أَنَا فَعَلَى الرَّبِّ تَوَكَّلْتُ. 
7 أَبْتَهِجُ وَأَفْرَحُ بِرَحْمَتِكَ لأَنَّكَ نَظَرْتَ إِلَى مَذَلَّتِي وَعَرَفْتَ فِي الشَّدَائِدِ نَفْسِي 
8 وَلَمْ تَحْبِسْنِي فِي يَدِ الْعَدُوِّ بَلْ أَقَمْتَ فِي الرَُّحْبِ رِجْلِي. 
9 اِرْحَمْنِي يَا رَبُّ لأَنِّي فِي ضِيقٍ. خَسَفَتْ مِنَ الْغَمِّ عَيْنِي. نَفْسِي وَبَطْنِي. 
10 لأَنَّ حَيَاتِي قَدْ فَنِيَتْ بِالْحُزْنِ وَسِنِينِي بِالتَّنَهُّدِ. ضَعُفَتْ بِشَقَاوَتِي قُوَّتِي وَبَلِيَتْ عِظَامِي. 
11 عِنْدَ كُلِّ أَعْدَائِي صِرْتُ عَاراً وَعِنْدَ جِيرَانِي بِالْكُلِّيَّةِ وَرُعْباً لِمَعَارِفِي. الَّذِينَ رَأُونِي خَارِجاً هَرَبُوا عَنِّي. 
12 نُسِيتُ مِنَ الْقَلْبِ مِثْلَ الْمَيْتِ. صِرْتُ مِثْلَ إِنَاءٍ مُتْلَفٍ. 
13 لأَنِّي سَمِعْتُ مَذَمَّةً مِنْ كَثِيرِينَ. الْخَوْفُ مُسْتَدِيرٌ بِي بِمُؤَامَرَتِهِمْ مَعاً عَلَيَّ. تَفَكَّرُوا فِي أَخْذِ نَفْسِي. 
14 أَمَّا أَنَا فَعَلَيْكَ تَوَكَّلْتُ يَا رَبُّ. قُلْتُ: [إِلَهِي أَنْتَ].

يا إلهنا الصالح استمع لصراخ قلوبنا لأن إرادتك صالحة و مرضية
إنزع عنّا ضيق إبليس .. ولا تجرّبنا .. و اعطنا قوّة وقت التجربة
ليس لنا يا رب لكن لاسمك القدوس أعطِ مجدًا

17 يَا رَبُّ لاَ تَدَعْنِي أَخْزَى لأَنِّي دَعَوْتُكَ. لِيَخْزَ الأَشْرَارُ. لِيَسْكُتُوا فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ. 
18 لِتُبْكَمْ شِفَاهُ الْكَذِبِ الْمُتَكَلِّمَةُ عَلَى الصِّدِّيقِ بِوَقَاحَةٍ بِكِبْرِيَاءَ وَاسْتِهَانَةٍ. 
19 مَا أَعْظَمَ جُودَكَ الَّذِي ذَخَرْتَهُ لِخَائِفِيكَ وَفَعَلْتَهُ لِلْمُتَّكِلِينَ عَلَيْكَ تُجَاهَ بَنِي الْبَشَرِ.

ليس لنا سواك يا رب .. ليس لنا سواك

. إِيَّاكَ انْتَظَرْتُ الْيَوْمَ كُلَّهُ.

أعطنا القوة لكي ننتظرك كل أيام حياتنا يا رب .. لا تتباعد عنّا لأن الضيق قريب
لأنه لا معين سواك

بدلالة البنوة الممنوحة لنا على حساب دمك المسيح .. نصرخ إليك يا إلهنا القدوس .. و لك المجد و الكرامة لأنك تسمع و تستجيب
آمين


----------



## حمورابي (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*تحية*

*يجب ان يكون المرء قوياً في الحياة لكي يقدر ان يصل الى الجانب الأخر *
*ويكون اكثر واقعية مع نفسهِ لكي يقدر ان يحل مشاكل نفسهِ بنفسهِ *
*ولا مانع من دخول الأصدقاء في المشاركة والوقوف معهُ . *

*15**إِنْ كَانَ أَخٌ وَأُخْتٌ عُرْيَانَيْنِ وَمُعْتَازَيْنِ لِلْقُوتِ الْيَوْمِيِّ، 16فَقَالَ لَهُمَا أَحَدُكُمُ:«امْضِيَا بِسَلاَمٍ، اسْتَدْفِئَا وَاشْبَعَا» وَلكِنْ لَمْ تُعْطُوهُمَا حَاجَاتِ الْجَسَدِ، فَمَا الْمَنْفَعَةُ*

*الله يساعد بالأنسان . واتمنى ان يكون هناك انسان يساعدك ِ في ما انتِ فيهِ*


----------



## السـامرية (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*تروث ياحبيبتى قطعتى قلبى بجد
صدقينى فية مثل مصرى بيقول اللى يشوف بلاوى الناس تهون علية بلوتة عارفاة؟
صدقينى فية ناس حالتهم اصعب منك بكتير وحياتهم شقاء
بس الفرق بين الحالتين بقى ان يكون عندنا اولا ثقة فى ربنا وثانيا رضا بالقدر والمكتوب
يمكن كل المعاناة اللى انتى فيها دلوقتى ربنا بيحسبهالك معاناة فى حبة وسبيلة وحسانات كتير ليكى ياتروث
صدقينى اللى ربنا بيختارهولنا لو احنا شايفينى صعب قوى بيبقى احسن من اللى احنا هانختارة مليووووووووووون مرة
حبيبتى تروث الرب معاكى ويحفظك 
صلواتى لاجلك
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*ابنتِي, إنى أحبُّك
سأُشْعرُكِ بآلامي عندما يقْتَربُ صَلبِي
سآتِي إليكِ وأتركُ لَكِ مساميري وإكلِيل شوكي
سأُعطيكِ صَليبي. 
حبيبتي ....شاركيني آلامي 
ستَشْعرُ نفْسُكِ بالحزن الَّذي شَعرْتُ به
ستشعر يَداك ورجلاك بالأوْجَاع المُبرَّحة الَّتِي عانيْتُها
تروث .... إني أُحبّكِ 
ولأنك عروسي
فأنى أَرغَب أن تشاركيني فى كلّ ما لديّ.
صدّقيني ... سَتكوني معي 
فلا تَخافي
لأنّنِي, أنا يسوع، معكِ. 
تعالَ ... فأنك ستَفْهَمين كيفَ أَعْمَل تدريْجِيًّا
لَك سَلامِي ِيا حبيبتي
لَقَد أعددت لك موضعا 

عروسي الحبيبة
أنظُري إذًا إلى صَليبي  . 
لَقَد سُمِّرتُ عَلَيه مُمجِّدًا أبي
فهَل تَرَين ما يَنتَظِرُكِ؟ 
أنى أنا الربُّ، أُشارِكُكِ فيه
ستَحْتَمِلين كُلَّ الآلامِ الَّتي تَقْدر عَليها نَفْسُكِ
طفلتي,,, إننى سأَزيدُ مِن قدرتِكِ عَلى الاحتِمال

حْبُيبَةَ نَفْسِي
لقَدْ رَأَت عَيْنَيْكِ عظمة مجدى
وسمعت َأُذُنَيْكِ ترنيمة محُبّتِي
وَأَنَا بنَفْسِي وَضَعْتُ نُورِي فِيْكِ 
لِتَكُونِي لي ... وإِلَى الأَبَدِ. 
لذا وَهَبْتُكِ مَسَامِيْرِي وَإِكْلِيْلَ شَوكِي 
لأُظهر لَكِ مَدَى مَوَدَّتِي. 
عريسك أنا قَدْ صرت
جَاعِلاً مِنْكِ عَرُوسِي لِتُشَارِكِيْنِي صَلِيْبِي كفراش عرسنا
فَآلامي ستسْتَولِي عَلَيْكِ لِتَجْعَلَكِ صورة مَنِّي
أَنَا عريسكِ. 
أَنَا مُعَزِّيْكِ فِي أَيَّامِ الْحُزْنِ. 
فأنا من اخْتَرْتُكِ وَلَسَت أَنْتِ مَنْ اخْترتَنِي
لأُظْهِرَ لَكِ غِنَاي الَّذِي لا يَنْفَدُ.

لقَدْ أصغيت لكَ
فلا تَدعى قلبك يضطرب أو يتكدر 
فلا شيء سَيَحِيلُ بينكَ وبيني.
أَسْألكَ يا حبيبتي وعروسي، أَنْ يَكُونَ لك ثبات وإيمان كي تنمى فيّ.
أنى أُبارككَ، 
عيشي فيّ

.....................................بابا يسوع*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 ديسمبر 2010)

أختى الحبيبة فى الرب 
صدقينى ، لست أنت فقط التى تحملى صليباً ثقيلاً ، بل صلباناً
بل كلنا ، كلنا أنت
وفى وسط هذه الألام ، ينطلق الكثيرون إلى الفرح الأبدى
أنتم الآن تكابدون حزناً ، ولكنى سأراكم فتفرح قلوبكم ، ولا ينزع أحد فرحكم منكم ، المرأة وهى تلد تحزن ... ولكنها متى ولدت لا تتذكر الشدة بسبب الفرح
فنحن نضع عيوننا على هذا الفرح الأبدى
كان القديس القمص أثناسيوس السريانى من الآباء السواح ، وكان يحتمل ألاماً عظيمة ، بقوة وبلا أى لحظة ضعف واحدة ، ومن أقواله عن الألام :-
إن مل تمت حبة الحنطة لا تنمو ، يجب أن تموت ذاتك
غذا أردت أن ترى المسيح فى التجارب والألم ، خذها بشكر
إطلب الطلب ولا تتذمر إذا تأخر ، أحياناً الله يستنى حتى نستوى مثل الأكل ، قل لله أنا عاوزك إنت وبس
كل ما كان الطريق ضيقاً ، يصعد عقلك إلى فوق
............... وكلمات أخرى كثيرة عن خبرة عميقة
سأجمعها وأكتبها بإذن الرب فى موضوع ، من أجلك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*حبيبتي تروث 
تشددي وتشجعي وانتظري الرب 

كلنا بيجي علينا وقت وبنمر بتجارب صعبة وحزن والم  بس عاوزة اقولك الهنا اللي ارشدك ودلك لطريقة وعرفك بية مش ممكت يتركك ابدا وعن تجربة الضيقة والشدة بيكون لها حكمة عند ربنا 
الهنا حنون قوي يا تروث ومش بيعطي حد تجارب الا وبيكون عارف انها قدر احتمالة 
ثقي ان يسوع مش ناسيكي ابدا 
صلي كتير يا حبيبة قلبي واطلبي منة السلام والراحة لقلبك واتشفعي بالعدرا والقديسين 
اوعي ايمانك يهتز او يفتر 
يسوع امين وعادل وبيحبك جدا واعتقد ان للعابرين مكانة عظيمة عندة اكثر مننا احنا المولودين مسيحين 
اجمدي يا بطلة وبكرة هتشوفي ايد ربنا عملت معاكي اية وتقولي يمين الرب صنعت قوة يمين الرب رفعتني 
سلام الرب معك​*


----------



## marcelino (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*ربنا أقوى من اى ظروف وبيستنى الوقت المناسب اللى شايفه هو وبيتدخل*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*سلام و نعمه يا جماعه*

*انا بصراحه كدا ردودكم كلها جميله جدا*

*و استوقفتني جمله لاخي ابن المشرق تقول الله يساعد بالانسان *

*معاك حق و ربنا يوقف هذه الناس ليا يا رب*

*و شمس الحق و السامريه بقي عابرين زيي و اكيد حاسين ههههههه*

*صدقوني ردودكم كلها حلوه نفر نفر*

*مش هقول اسامي لانكم كتير هههههههههه*

*ربنا يبارككم كلكم*

*هو الموضوع كان مزيج من خواطر ذاتيه و صلاه و استغاثه*

*يعني ميكس ههههههههه*

*بس كتبته من غير ترتيب والله*

*طلع كدا*

*ربنا يبارككم كلكم و ميلاد مجيد و لو انه متاخر شويه ههههههههه*

*و سنه سعيده عليكم و اسفه علي جرعه الشجن دي*

*سلام*​


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2010)

حبيبتى تروث 

حقيقى كلامك بكانى وحسيت بكل كلمه 

لكن تأكدى ان الله امين وعادل 

وهو قال فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق 

هو اختارك زى ما انتى اختارتيه

هو اكيد حاسس بيكى يا حبيبتى  وهيتدخل فى الوقت المناسب 

وهيحللك كل مشاكلك اوعى تضعفى طول ما يسوع معاكى 

ربنا معاكى ويثبت ايماك وينور قلبك وطريقك بنور المسيح 

​


----------



## Critic (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*صلاة جميلة جدا يا تروث*
*ثقى ان اللى اختارلك الطريق لن يتركك فى منتصفه*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*تروث حبيبتى
رب المجد قال
إطلبوا ملكوت الله وبره وهذا كله يزاد لكم
ربنا يقويكى ويعطيكى سؤال قلبك
الرب يثبت إيمانك
وكل سنة وأنتى طيبة
​*


----------



## القسيس محمد (28 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يباركك وينور قلبك​


----------



## النهيسى (28 ديسمبر 2010)

كلمات جميله
وأحلى ما فيها أنها من القلب ومؤثره جدا
الرب معكم . وكل سنه وأنتم طيبين​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكرك على هذه الكلمات الصادقة


----------



## azazi (28 ديسمبر 2010)

رسالة مؤثرة جدا ونابعة من اعماق القلب .


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2010)

* ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
بنرفعلك صلاتنا من اجل بنتك لتنظر لضعفها
  وتلمس حياتها وتباركها
ارجوك يا رب ارشدها لما فيه صالحها 
احميها وحافظ عليها وبارك حياتها ببركة ميلادك وزلل اى صعاب بتقابلها
++امييييين ++​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 ديسمبر 2010)

صرخة معبرة .
ثقى ان الرب يعلم من قبل حتى ان تسألى .

ابوكى بيقولك .
متى 6
31 فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا قَائِلِينَ: مَاذَا نَأْكُلُ أَوْ مَاذَا نَشْرَبُ أَوْ مَاذَا نَلْبَسُ؟ 
32 فَإِنَّ هَذِهِ كُلَّهَا تَطْلُبُهَا الأُمَمُ. لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ السَّمَاوِيَّ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمْ تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى هَذِهِ كُلِّهَا. 
33 لَكِنِ *اطْلُبُوا أَوَّلاً مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ وَبِرَّهُ وَهَذِهِ كُلُّهَا تُزَادُ لَكُمْ*. 
34 *فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِلْغَدِ لأَنَّ الْغَدَ يَهْتَمُّ بِمَا لِنَفْسِهِ. يَكْفِي ايَوْمَ شَرُّهُ*. 

متبصيش لبكرة .. بصى على حاج واحدة بس ..
انتى قلتى صلبان كتير .. ومفتاح حلول هذة المشاكل هو اخر صليب انتى قلتيه .


> *صليب انه بعدت عنك و الايمان برد و بقي زي الحديد الساقع*



وده مشكلتنا احنا مش مشكلة ربنا .

ربنا اداكى الحل فى ايتين .
1 «أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ الْحَقِيقِيَّةُ وَأَبِي الْكَرَّامُ. 
2 كُلُّ غُصْنٍ فِيَّ لاَ يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ يَنْزِعُهُ وَكُلُّ مَا يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ يُنَقِّيهِ لِيَأْتِيَ بِثَمَرٍ أَكْثَرَ.
3 أَنْتُمُ الآنَ أَنْقِيَاءُ لِسَبَبِ الْكلاَمِ الَّذِي كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهِ. 
4 اُثْبُتُوا فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكُمْ. كَمَا أَنَّ الْغُصْنَ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ بِثَمَرٍ مِنْ ذَاتِهِ إِنْ لَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْكَرْمَةِ كَذَلِكَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً إِنْ لَمْ تَثْبُتُوا فِيَّ. 
5 أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ وَأَنْتُمُ الأَغْصَانُ. الَّذِي يَثْبُتُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ هَذَا يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ لأَنَّكُمْ بِدُونِي لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَفْعَلُوا شَيْئاً. 

الغصن بياخد مية .. يبص على الشمس .. يكون اكل .. يتغذى .. يأتى بثمر
الانسان بياخد كلام ربنا .. يبص على ربنا .. ينفذ كلام الكتاب .. ينمو بالروح .. يستمتع بربنا ويدعو غيره للاستمتاع بحب المسيح .

المفروض كل فترة نسأل نفسنا سؤال : هل انا غصن فى المسيح .. ولا انفصلت عن الشجرة !!؟

لو حليتى مشكلة الايمان الساقع .. الكل هيتحل .. 
تذكرى ان الهنا هو صانع السلام القلبى والنفسى من اى مشاكل .

ربنا معاكى يا تروث


----------



## Alexander.t (28 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا معاكى يقويكِ ويساعدك على الطريق الصعب اللى انت فيه
ولكن اكيد انتى متعرفيش هو محضرلك أيه
ربنا يساعدك على كل اللى انتى فيه


----------



## fredyyy (28 ديسمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *ابي الذي* *لم اكن اعرف طريقه كل تلك السنين* *حتي دعاني في المسيح لكي اتي له و اتوب عما فات متغاضيا عن ازمنه الجهل*
> *و هذا الموعد لي ولكل من يؤمن *​


 

*أحلى ما يُمكن للأذن أن تسمع *

*ُملخص للماضي ومقـدار ظلامه *

*وألمع ما يمكن للحاضر أن يكون *

*ويقينية من يُؤمن لغفـران خطايـاه *




+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *صليب معرفه انه امي و اختي هالكين بعيد عنك اكيد
> صليب انه محدش مصدقني عشان يعمدني
> صليب انه انا لو الدوله عرفت هتلاحقني و اتجرد من كل حقوقي
> صليب انه لو اتجوزت شخص يعرفك جوا مصر او حتي برا مصر هتلاحق
> ...


 



*- ممكن ألخـَّص كل ما يدور في ذهنك في الآية : *
بطرس الأولى 5 : 7 
*مُلْقِينَ* كُلَّ *هَمِّكُمْ* *عَلَيْهِ* لأَنَّهُ هُوَ *يَعْتَنِي* *بِكُمْ*. ​*إن كل ما ورد في كلامك بالأزرق يُدرج تحت الكلمة الثقيلة ( َهمْ )*

*فالرب يبدأ ونرى تأثير عمله ... عندما نلقي الهم عليه ... شكوانا موضوع إهتمامه *

*ُرفِعَت الشكوى إلى الجهة العليا ( الرب ) ... لعدم إختصاصنا بها ... أنا الرب أعرف كيف ُأدبر في وقته 
*
* 
**- ُأقدِّر مشاعرك جدًا تجاه من في بيتك لكن تذكري ما قيل للمرأة * 
يشوع 2 : 18 
هُوَذَا نَحْنُ نَأْتِي إِلَى الأَرْضِ, *فَارْبِطِي* هَذَا الْحَبْلَ *مِنْ خُيُوطِ الْقِرْمِزِ* 
فِي الْكُوَّةِ الَّتِي أَنْزَلْتِنَا مِنْهَا, *وَاجْمَعِي إِلَيْكِ* فِي الْبَيْتِ *أَبَاكِ* *وَأُمَّكِ* *وَإِخْوَتَكِ* *وَسَائِرَ* بَيْتِ أَبِيكِ. ​*إنَّ صلاتك لها فاعلية جبل القرمز *
*إنك تجمعيهم لدى الرب لتحصلي عل خلاص نفوسهم ( إنه عمله ) *
*إن الرب يُقدِّر الاشوق المُقدسة ولا ينساها ... لقد ُعلِمَ طلبك لديه ... وهو يعمل *

*- مش مهم حد يصدق أو ما يصدقش ... الرب يعلم صدقك *
*- ملاحقتك موضوع أمني بالنسبة لله إطمِّني: *
مزمور 91 : 7 
يَسْقُطُ عَنْ جَانِبِكَ أَلْفٌ وَرَبَوَاتٌ عَنْ يَمِينِكَ. *إِلَيْكَ لاَ يَقْرُبُ*. ​*- شريك الحياة ... هيجيلك هدية من عند السيد هو يعرف إحتياجك لا تهتمي *
*- إليَّ في بالك وكل رغباتك الأخرى أحضريه عن السيد ... لتعلمي مشيئته الصالحة المرضية *

*- برود إيمانك ... ناتج عن تحوُّل نظرك إلى ما لا يُخصك ... عن صاحب القدرة المطلقة *
*إليه إصرخي إرحمني ... لأني تدخلت في ما لا يعنيني ... بكل ثقة قولي :*
أيوب 42 : 2 
قَدْ *عَلِمْتُ* *أَنَّكَ تَسْتَطِيعُ* كُلَّ شَيْءٍ *وَلاَ يَعْسُرُ عَلَيْكَ* أَمْرٌ. 

​*نعم هو يستطيع كل شئ ... وليس شئ عسير على من شق البحر* *الأحمر وخلَّص شعبه كما وعد*


----------



## besm alslib (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*قدرتك الرائعه على الكتابه والتعبير اعتق انها من الهبات اللي الرب منحك ياها*

*واعتقد انها اكتر طريقه بتساعدك ترتاحي شوي *

*كلماتك واسلوبك خلاني ابكي متلي متل غيري *

*وخلاني احس بكلامك اللي معظمنا مشة هقول مر بظروف شبيهه لكن عالاقل كلنا مر بظروف خلتنا*

*بشكل او باخر نحس بكل كلمه من كلامك *


*بس ما بيطلع بايدنا غير نقول *

*الرب يقويكي ويكون معك يمسك بايدك وينتشلك من كل ضيقه*

*ويضلو منور طريقك بكل وقت*

*كل سنه وانتي سالمه وان شاء الله هالسنه تكون مميزه عليكي يرتاح فيها قلبك وتنفرج همومك *
​


----------



## losivertheprince (1 يناير 2011)

*سلام المسيح*
* أن كانت كلماتك وشعورك الداخلى هذا قد ابكى البعض مننا *
* نحن بقلوبنا الحجرية عندما نصدم بمشكلة وبموقف نبكى *
* فماذا عنه هو كلى الحب وكلى المشاعر الجميلة الرقيقة *
* أنستى المتحملة Truth*
* لا أجد كلام فمهما قولت أنا أوغيرى لن يفيد الا قليلاً ولكن دعينى اذكرك بالجملة الاولى ان كنا نحن قد بكينا فما بالك بالسيد الذى يتلمس مشاعرك مثلك ويراها أكثر منا ويحس بها أكثر منا نحن فقط الذين نحاول ان نستشعر مشاكلك وصليبك*
* أنظرى التجارب قادمة قادمة لامحالة ولامفر ولكن دروعنا أين هى حواجزنا المتينة أين وضعناها*
* النار تنقى الحديد ...... وتجعله نقى وأنضف بلا شوائب بل تجعله بحالة أفضل*
* ربنا معاكى ويارب فى حالة نفسية جيدة*​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (1 يناير 2011)

بكيتي و تاثرت بكلامك جدا جميل

و انا اصلي معاكي و ادعي ربنا ان يخفف الصلبان من على اكتافك..صدقيني الرب معك و مش ناسيك
حتى شعر راسك معدود!!
الرب بياخذ باله منك


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (1 يناير 2011)

رسالة يسوع المسيح (له كل المجد) لك


أبنتي الحبـيــــبــة

لماذا يضطرب قلبكي وينزعج؟ ألم أقل لكي "لا تضطرب قلوبكم ولاتجزع" ؛ 
لا تخافي يا أبنتى فمهما كانت صعوبة الامتحان فأنا معك "أعلمك وأرشدك" .
لا تقولي أنى قد قصرت وأهملت "فالجميع زاغوا وفسدوا وأعوزهم مجد الله" تلك حجج واهية يخدعك بها الشيطان ليزعزع ثقتك بى ؛
 لا تسمع صوته ولكن أصغ إلى الصوت القائل "ها أنا معكم كل الأيام" وقولي بثقه مع بولس الرسول "أن كان الرب معنا فمن علينا " . فقط قفي معى لحظات أطلبي فيها معونتى ووجودى معك . رنمي لى مع داود على قيثارة قلبك بإيمان قائلة "أحبك يارب يا قوتى.آلهى صخرتى وحصنى ومنقذى" وكما كنت ملجأ داود وصخرتــه وكما أنقذته من جميع أعدائه وشددت يده الضعيفة ونصرتـه ثــقي أنى سأكون معــكي وأعطيك النصرة دائما  

أبنتى أهدئي فلقد تركت لكي سلامى الذى يفوق كل عقل ؛ أسألنى وأنا سأعطيك ؛ 
أطلبي منى فستجدي؛أقرع فسأفتح لكي .ثقي بقوتى ومعونتى ونعمتى . 
فمهما كان الأمتحان صعبا ستمتد يـدى قبل يديك لتكتب ؛ 
فكل هؤلاء القديسين الذيــن طلبت معونتهــم يشفعون لـكي أمــام عرشى. 
وثقي انى سأستجيب ؛وكما كنت معكي كل الأعوام الماضية فسأكون معكي فــى هــذا العام أيضا ؛ 
فلماذا تظني أنى قد أتركك؟؟؟ ثقي يا أبنتى أنى قادر أن أرفعك فوق الجبال ؛
 ثقي أنى قادر أن أهدئ البحر مهما كانت الأمواج؛ وسأهبك كل شئ ؛
نعم سيكون مجموعـك هـذا العام حسب غناى في المجد. فهل لك أن تتخيله 

أبوك المحب/ يسوع المسيح


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2011)

*بحيي كل الاخوه الاحبه علي ردودهم*

*شكرا عراقيه للمسيح علي ردك الي ليا ليه عوده تانيه*

*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 يناير 2011)

كنت قد وعدتك بتجميع أقوال للقديس المتنيح القمص أثناسيوس السريانى ، وهو قامة روحية عالية جداً
والحمدلله نفذت وعدى ، وهو فى قسم المرشد الروحى وعنوانه هو :

عن الضيقات والتجارب - للقديس المتنيح القمص أثناسيوس السريانى


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162061


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 يناير 2011)

*ارحمني ثم ارحمني يا رب*

*لاجل عدلك لاجل امانتك ارحمني لان التجربه بلغت القمة...*​


----------



## اني بل (8 يناير 2011)




----------

